# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Medicatie afbouwen

## menm

hallo,

Ik heb een vraagje, op het moment slik ik seroquel, chlomipramine en depakine. Sinds 3 weken ben ik begonnen met lithium, deze komt in de plaats voor depakine. Sinds het medicijngebruik ben ik van 60 kilo naar 97 gegaan. Ik weet niet welke de boosdoener is, ik hoop stiekem de depakine. Nou is mijn vraag of er mensen zijn die zwaarder zijn geworden van depakine en weer zijn afgevallen toen ze ermee gestopt zijn? Hier hoop ik namelijk heel erg op, inmiddels ben ik 7 kilo kwijt, maar ben er nog lang niet, haha  :Smile: 

groeten moniek

----------


## kpsm

> hallo,
> 
> Ik heb een vraagje, op het moment slik ik seroquel, chlomipramine en depakine. Sinds 3 weken ben ik begonnen met lithium, deze komt in de plaats voor depakine. Sinds het medicijngebruik ben ik van 60 kilo naar 97 gegaan. Ik weet niet welke de boosdoener is, ik hoop stiekem de depakine. Nou is mijn vraag of er mensen zijn die zwaarder zijn geworden van depakine en weer zijn afgevallen toen ze ermee gestopt zijn? Hier hoop ik namelijk heel erg op, inmiddels ben ik 7 kilo kwijt, maar ben er nog lang niet, haha 
> 
> groeten moniek


Hallo Menm,

seroquel is de boosdoener,
Een bijwerking daarvan is is dat je gewichts toename hebt.

groetjess kpsm

----------


## sietske763

klopt.............mijn ervaring is ook zo dat het aan de seroquel ligt

----------


## menm

bedankt voor jullie reactie, ik hoop dat het niet de seroquel is, want die moet ik blijven slikken. Ik wacht af...

----------


## dotito

Aan depakine kan het zeker niet liggen, je kan er wel iets van bijkomen maar zeker niet zo veel. Is omdat ik depakine al van mijn 8 jaar neem, dus daar heb ik enorm veel ervaring mee. 
Het zal dan toch een van die andere moeten medicamenten moeten zijn.

Groetjes Do

----------


## Agnes574

Ik kom gelukkig niet aan van de seroquel ... seroquel heeft als bijwerking; honger-kicks .. maar als je de sero voor het slapen neemt heb je daar geen last van! (Weet ik van Sietske  :Wink: )

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben ook systematisch medicatie aan het afbouwen .. ben ook behoorlijk wat aangekomen en wil nu testen of ik zonder bepaalde meds kan en of ik dan afval ... lukt tot op heden redelijk; maar is een vervormd beeld bij mij door rouwperiode en zenuwwortelblokkades die juist gezet zijn do ...

Sterkte en succes!!

----------


## Agnes574

Redomex (zenuwontspanner) gaf héél veel extra gewicht ... daar ben ik al volledig mee gestopt ...

Lithium; kom je daar ook niet van aan????
Ik ken dat medicijn niet, zal 's moeten googlen  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Google;
50% van de lithium-gebruikers ervaart gewichtstoename (vaak in combi met andere meds) ... dus van de lithium kan het ook komen...

----------


## menm

Dat klopt van de lithium kun je veel aankomen, ff afwachten, mijn vader slikt het ook en is er niet van aangekomen, hij slikt het al heel erg lang. In principe kan ik van alle vier de medicijnen aankomen, ik hoop nog steeds stiekem dat als ik met de depakine stop het afvallen wat beter gaat, misschien gaat de chlomipramine er ook nog af, ff afwachten. Seroquel heb ik ook al jaren geleden geslikt en toen kwam ik er niet van aan. Het is natuurlijk ook een combinatie van de medicijnen en toegenomen eetlust. Maar vroeger woog ik 60 kilo en kon ik eten wat ik wou, ik kwam geen gram aan. In ieder geval allen bedankt voor jullie reactie en het meedenken.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Moniek,

Hopelijk lukt het je te stoppen met depakine en eventueel ook chlomipramine, heel veel sterkte en succes met afbouwen!
Fijn dat je al 7 kilo kwijt bent  :Smile:  

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## menm

dankje wel, gaat lukken,

groeten moniek

----------


## Agnes574

Ik hoop dat het ons allen lukt ... ik ben ook nog aan het zoeken en afmeten ... ik eet zéér gezond , maar weinig en ik val nog steeds geen gram af ... zal 't bij een ander medicijn 's moeten proberen (dat afbouwen of halveren en kijken wat het geeft) ... blijft moeilijk aangezien je die medicatie wél nodig hebt!!

Sterkte en succes!!
Xx Ag

----------


## snoedie

Mijn ervaringen zijn dat ik niet aankom door depakine maar wel serequel, zyprexa en lithium. Sterkte !

----------

